
Judge: You Can Now Be Served Lawsuits Through Twitter - Jerry2
http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-10-06/accused-terror-financier-can-be-served-lawsuit-via-twitter-judge-rules
======
protomyth
_“You have a Twitter account and are trying to avoid service? Now I can just
get you on Twitter, it’s huge. You can just serve them there on the spot, " he
says, noting though that attorneys still will have to show first that more
traditional methods failed._

How does this work given Twitter picking what tweets to prioritize and a lot
of folks not enabling DM from everyone?

